# Taylor Guitar Manual



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anybody know a web address of where I can download the manual for a Taylor 214CE Guitar.

Thanks , Dino


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I am not sure if they supply model specific manuals. You can get a lot of information here Taylor Guitars - Customer Service


----------

